
Launch HN: A text recognition service for 1/3rd Price of Google, Amazon - siftrics
https://siftrics.com/index.html
======
beatgammit
It's odd that it doesn't officially support SQLite, which seems to be the
ideal database for this type of data. I'm sure it would be easy to use given
the CSV support, but it's a little odd that it's not officially supported.

~~~
siftrics
I did some thinking on this at the time that I implemented the export
functionality. I pretty much baselessly assumed that most users would be using
the Documents-to-Database product for big, enterprisey type stuff. Hence, I
chose to add support for the mentioned databases, called it “good enough” to
release into the wild, and move on.

Now that you mention SQLite in such a convincing way, I think you’re right.
I‘ll add this to my todo list. Fingers crossed, it’ll be live within a couple
days.

